# Infiniti G 37S | 19x9.5 Varrstoen Wheels ES7R Palladium Silver | Hankook Tires | Aud



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

This Infiniti G37 S is runnning a set of 19" Varrstoen Wheels in a Palladium Silver Finish. Rim and tire set up is 19x9.5 wrapped with 225-45-19 & 245-40-19 Hankook Tires lowered on Tein Coilovers.
For any detailed information feel free to give us a call
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Dcz3jo


__
https://flic.kr/p/Dcz3jo
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CpCn1d


__
https://flic.kr/p/CpCn1d
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Dcz1Km


__
https://flic.kr/p/Dcz1Km
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/DjPLqS


__
https://flic.kr/p/DjPLqS
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CND6dB


__
https://flic.kr/p/CND6dB
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CpCouf


__
https://flic.kr/p/CpCouf
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------

